# Luton - missing dog, Molly



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

*A girl at my school has lost her Black Labrador - I don't personally speak to her, but I have seen the facebook page, from that I can gather the dog is smallish and is called Molly.

If you're in Luton or know someone who is, please can you make them aware that this dog is missing, thank you*


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi can you not speak to hear and say to put Molly on the doglost site, you sound like a caring person


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

mickyb said:


> Hi can you not speak to hear and say to put Molly on the doglost site, you sound like a caring person


Hiya. I have, and posted some useful information on the facebook page, but to avail - got a thank you, but nothing on dog lost.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just been told & very happy to say, Molly, has been found at a rescue centre

Wooooooo


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> I've just been told & very happy to say, Molly, has been found at a rescue centre
> 
> Wooooooo


Good News! :thumbup:
..........................................................................................................


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good to hear this one. How's your pet?


----------

